# PubMed- Irritable bowel syndrome-type symptoms in female patients with mild systemic lupus erythematosus: frequency, related factors and quality of li



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Irritable bowel syndrome-type symptoms in female patients with mild systemic lupus erythematosus: frequency, related factors and quality of life.*

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2013 Sep 25;

Authors: García Carrasco M, Mendoza Pinto C, López Colombo A, Méndez Martínez S, Andari Sawaya R, Muñoz Guarneros M, Vázquez De Lara L, Lescas Hernández M, Montiel Jarquín A, Ramos Álvarez G, Schmulson M

Abstract
BACKGROUND: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) impairs quality of life (HRQOL), as does systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE). Both are more common in women and are associated with fibromyalgia (FM). However, the relationship between IBS and SLE and its impact on HRQOL has not been explored. Therefore, we aimed to study the frequency and features likely to influence the presence of IBS-type symptoms in SLE and their impact on HRQOL.
METHODS: Female patients with SLE were studied. The presence of IBS-type symptoms and bowel habit subtype were established by Rome III criteria and HRQOL was assessed using the SF-36. Fibromyalgia and depression were assessed using the American College of Rheumatology criteria and CES-D scale, respectively.
KEY RESULTS: A total of 105 consecutive patients (43.62 ± 11.34 years old) were included; 48.6% had IBS-type symptoms (SLE+IBS) and were classified as IBS-C: 23.5%, IBS-D: 37.3%, and IBS-M: 39.2%. In addition, 23.8% had FM. SLE+IBS vs Non-IBS SLE patients had higher SLE activity scores (2.55 ± 1.65 vs 1.74 ± 2.19; p = 0.03), were more likely to have FM (33.0% vs 14.8%; p = 0.02) and depression (41.1% vs 25.9%, p = 0.04). Logistic multivariate analysis showed that IBS-type symptoms were associated with FM (OR = 2.85, 95% CI: 1.11-7.43) and depression (OR = 1.07, 95% CI: 1.02-1.13). Finally, SLE+IBS vs Non-IBS SLE patients had lower SF-36 scores (49.65 ± 18.57 vs 62.67 ± 18.14; p = 0.02).
CONCLUSIONS & INFERENCES: IBS-type symptoms are highly prevalent among women with SLE and are associated with FM and depression. SLE+IBS patients had worse HRQOL vs Non-IBS SLE, independently of FM status. We suggest that treating IBS symptoms may improve HRQOL in women with SLE.

PMID: 24112121 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

